# Secondary



## fossil (Oct 30, 2008)

My little Century shop stove cookin' with the primary completely shut. (Yes, you _can_ burn Pine).  Rick


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 30, 2008)

Warmer just looking at it.  Is the primary air closed on that?  My secondaries fire more bluish with air closed, yellow like yours with air open.


----------



## fossil (Oct 30, 2008)

Primary was just shut a couple minutes prior to the pic.  I imagine flame color is at least partially fuel-dependant.  This is Lodgepole Pine.  I don't often see distinctly blue flames.  Rick


----------



## kevin fitzsimmons (Oct 30, 2008)

I am burning mostly pine, with a good hot stove (500 ish) and the airset as low as she goes, i get a secondary much like fossil.  Some, but very little blue.  this may be the fuel.  Would hardwood burn more blue?

Ps fossil, i was down your way this past sepetmber.  We were in the deschutes nat forest for a science geek confernce.  after seeing the size of some of the pine trees, i can imaging that a winters wood can be two or three trees.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm burning white pine that sat out in tree form wet until the bugs started moving in and the bark fell off.  Could be a lack of pitch in mine limits the yellow flame.


----------

